# Hirsch Launches Newly Designed Website



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hirsch International, the world’s leading distributor of apparel decorating equipment, is proud to announce the launch of its brand new website.

This newly designed website was created to provide a rich user experience with easy navigation tools. On-demand videos and brochures provide valuable resources to visitors. 

The website is organized so that visitors can easily view the extensive product line and quickly access individual product models. Products pages offer photos, videos, features, and specs. Additional interactive features are planned for Phase II development to ensure the new website continues to provide a fresh, versatile experience.

The Hirsch Frequently Asked Questions section is packed with valuable information on machine and process questions as well as business planning and organization tips for decorators. With dedicated support areas, visitors are quickly guided to the proper technical or software support. 

The new Hirsch website also provides social media integration and direct links to Hirsch’s Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram pages. Visitors can stay up to date with company and industry news and events through the news page. 

According to Hirsch CEO Paul Gallagher, "Our new website use state-of-the-art technology to address the needs of today's knowledge-thirsty customers."

For more information, visit the new Hirsch International website at www.hic.us.


----------

